# Toekomstig in het Engels



## Sauv

Ik hoop dat dit het juiste board is! 

Ik vroeg me af, hoe zeg je in het Engels dat je toekomstig geschiedenis student bent? Mijn woordenboek zegt 'intended, prospective'... maar ik weet niet of je 'intended / prospective history student' kunt zeggen. Oh, en 'future history student' klinkt ook zo gek.  Of is er misschien in het Engels ook een uitdrukking als 'in spé'?


----------



## Vache qui rit

Ik vind "prospective history student" en "future history student" heel goed.


----------



## sound shift

"I'm soon to become a student of history."


----------



## Peterdg

Ik denk dat het Engelse equivalent voor "in spé", "to be" is. Maar of het nu goed klinkt om te zeggen "I'm a history student to be" is een andere zaak.


----------



## sound shift

Peterdg said:


> Ik denk dat het Engelse equivalent voor "in spé", "to be" is. Maar of het nu goed klinkt om te zeggen "I'm a history student to be" is een andere zaak.


Dat klopt. Volgens mij behoort het niet tot de omgangstaal.


----------



## Suehil

Ik zou gewoon 'I'm going to study history' zeggen.  
Als je persé het woord 'student' wilt gebruiken,  'I'm going to be a history student'


----------



## Sauv

Ik moet het invullen, dus een zin vormen is niet de bedoeling. Is ''prospective history student'' dan de beste optie?


----------



## grendelsbayne

In dat geval, is 'prospective student' de beste optie. 'Future student' klinkt helemaal niet. 'Student to be' kan wel, maar klinkt heel officieus.


----------



## Sauv

Oké, bedankt allemaal voor de hulp!


----------

